# The Rest of the Family



## Megan (Aug 20, 2008)

This is Hudson, our 6 month old Mastiff (my show dog!)






Reserve Winners Dog at our first show!





Apollo, 2 year old Mastiff





Norman, 1 year old Bengal mix rescue (thinks he is a dog)





His lobster hat LOL





Baby Girl, 5 year old DSH rescue





We also have an Oscar fish. He is a crazy fish, but we love him anyways! I don't have a picture of him, but he looks identical to this:





We also have several goldfish and a Koi in our backyard pond.

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Jas2Cats (Aug 21, 2008)

Beautiful Mastiff's Megan  I wish my husband would let me have one, but, he thinks my current dogs take up too much room (combined, they only weigh 150 lbs).


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 21, 2008)

Beautiful family, Megan: I love the large breed dogs. I especially like the carne corso! But I have always had dobermans and that's the breed I'm tied to. They are just so-o-o smart and tuned in to their human.

Yvonne


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Aug 21, 2008)

Great pics! A mastiff that lived in a store that I used to work in kept me from being robbed one night! He was a huge boy and when I had a feeling that something was going to happen I called him and he came and sat next to me and instantly knew what was going on. The robbers took one look at him and ran! I was never so thankful because there were no other humans! Anyway, I have never owned one but I do like them.


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 21, 2008)

Megan you have a very nice family there. Thank you for sharing them with us. Gotta love the hat


----------



## katesgoey (Aug 22, 2008)

Your gorgeous Mastiffs made me smile! There were two in our obedience class years ago when our overly friendly and bouncy Bearded Collie was the unruly class clown bouncing up to them - they would just look at her like "puleeeze, stay in your own space."  You have a beautiful family!


----------



## bacaraj (Aug 22, 2008)

Congratulations on the reserve win. Absolutely wonderful looking Mastiffs. One day I will have the room for one of those noble giants.
How long have you been showing? Do you handle them yourself or use a handler?


----------



## Megan (Aug 22, 2008)

That was my first show LOL! And that's me  No handler. I personally think it's more fun to show with your dog rather than watch someone else do it... we have fun


----------

